# A green bee



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Love the eyes on that green hornet. Neat shot!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful shot! Well done; thank you for sharing.


----------



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)




----------

